# Why don't the feral parents come much?



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

The children in our flock of 12 are coming more frequently than they ever did, and seem to spend about half the day just hanging around on our roof and table. Their parents, however, barely come at all. They used to spend half their day with us, but now if we're lucky they're here for 10 minutes.

Do you think it might have something to do with us capturing them to treat them for parasites? Although we did end up catching nearly all of them and they didn't seem too fazed afterwards. Could they be getting a bit too tired for flying in their old age? Jasper would be at least 7 years old, and I'm not sure about Jessie. It's sad, because those two are my favourites


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Well, seven years is actually not old for a pigeon in biological terms, even though it's a pretty good age for a feral to live to.

Is it possible that they spend most of theri time nesting somewhere?

John


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

*hey*

or you could of scared them off


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeon lower said:


> or you could of scared them off


I don't think she did that.
Most likely they are on another nest.


----------



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

Do they change nests from time to time?

Jasper was so funny today. I put out some sunflower seeds for a magpie, and Jasper came up behind me and went "crooo" in my ear.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

yes, they change nest time to time, pigeons like to keep 2 nest and alternate between the 2.


----------

